# Good old USA



## Jeremy Schrader (Feb 7, 2009)

Well the good lady and I have arrived in Georgetown Texas and really looking forward to casting with everyone both at the Texas event as well as in NJ. 

Look forward to comparing notes face to face for a change


----------



## fish bucket (Dec 5, 2002)

welcome to the states mate!
just remember texas isn't representative of the rest of the country 
any chance you'll be coming north while your'e here?


----------



## HStew (Jan 8, 2009)

Now is the time to head to Cape Hatteras , North Carolina . It is a world class surf fishing site and October-november are primo months. You'll have a great experience in TEXAS.
p.s. In n.c. we cook everything on the barbie!!!


----------



## Hudak (Sep 10, 2007)

Welcome Jeremy. Hate that I am going to miss casting with you. Maybe next time.

Robert


----------



## Jeremy Schrader (Feb 7, 2009)

Rob where are you located ?

The wife has plans for Niagara falls and maybe Boston ?

Not 100% sure at this time.


----------



## Hudak (Sep 10, 2007)

Nc


----------



## Rockfish1 (Apr 8, 2005)

if you get to Boston, make a day trip to the coast for some striper fishing... you'll have the casting tackle to plug with, may as well get some while you're here...


----------



## LarryB (Apr 29, 2002)

Welcome Jeremy,

I know that the guys in Texas are going to take good care of you and I'm glade that you will also be visiting the east coast. It's been a real pleasure reading your fishing and casting post and I'm looking forward to finally get to meet you in person at the US Nationals. Safe travel and all the best.

LarryB


----------



## ReelinRod (May 29, 2003)

Jeremy, things are starting up here in New Jersey; I would like to extend an invitation to you to fish the surf before or after the casting tournament if you have a day to play. I have permits to drive on quite a few areas of beach and we will find the fish.

This was today, we had dozens of Tailor to 17lbs and Striped Bass 26-35lbs. All caught on surface lures.



















I have multiple set-ups featuring CTS rods so you will have your choice of great tackle.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Hey Sarge send those bad boys south will ya.............


----------



## sinisterfins (Sep 20, 2007)

Welcome to the USA . Wish I could have been there . 

-Brian


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Welcome indeed.


----------



## blacksand (Oct 4, 2002)

*Nice catch rod*

Hopefully one day I'll be able to head up North, and get into some of that action!!!!!!


----------



## Jeremy Schrader (Feb 7, 2009)

Sarge , 

I am very interested in getting out to tangle with fish like that and will see what I can convince my good lady to allow me as we are planning on going to Niagara Falls after the comp, but she said I should be able to get a day in. 

Really looking forward to meeting up with everyone. 

The comp in Texas was fantastic and me a great bunch of people and looking forward to doing more of the same in Jersey. 

Once I get the pictures and stuff worked out on my brothers PC I will post up a full report. 

See you soon.


----------



## Jeremy Schrader (Feb 7, 2009)

guy's , 

Where is the best place to pick up an Emblem Pro or Penn Torque 100 with mag control ?

Thanks for any help


----------

